
Ask HN: Why Do We Fight Fevers? - gentleman11
Fevers are supposed to help us to fight infections. However, we normally take medications to reduce or remove the fevers when able.<p>If somebody catches Covid-19, why or why not attempt to reduce fevers?
======
gshdg
Fevers beyond a certain temperature damage the body almost as much as they
damage the virus or bacteria. They can even cause brain damage or death.

For bacterial infections that we can treat with antibiotics, it's often
worthwhile to just skip the fever entirely. For viral infections, the goal is
to keep the fever at a level that the body can more reasonably recover from.

~~~
p1esk
Are you a doctor?

~~~
gshdg
Are you?

~~~
p1esk
No, and I'm also not one to give medical advice on internet forums.

~~~
gshdg
Fair enough.

Disclaimer: The above is not medical advice. If you have a fever, ask a doctor
what to do.

------
nico_h
the french health minister recommendation is to not take ibuprofene against
covid 19 as it hinders the inflammation response of the body against the
disease:

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/14/anti-
inflammat...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/14/anti-inflammatory-
drugs-may-aggravate-coronavirus-infection)

